# May have gone too big



## Noble (Aug 25, 2010)

Hello,

After reading all of your advice and a ton of threads, I have finished picking out my new system. It is ordered and on the way. However, I realized yesterday after the last piece was ordered that I might have a problem.

Here is what I ordered (some of it is in, some has not arrived yet)

Onkyo TX-SR608
Infinity Primus P362s for L+R
Infinity Primus PC350 for Center
Hsu VTF-2 MK 3 Sub

Here is what I already had

Sony KDL-55EX501 tv
Xbox360 Slim
Blu-Ray player
HD-DVD player
Tivo
DirecTv box


The problem is that my current TV stand which held my TV and input devices would now need to hold the Center channel speaker and the receiver. Okay, so I need a new stand, no problem. But the PC350 is 23 7/8" wide!! I am having a hard time finding a nice looking stand that will hold all of this. I have seen alot that would work but the spot they have for a center channel is only 18-20" wide.

I am kind of starting to regret the size of that speaker now. Any suggestions on stands or other solutions that will still pass the WAF test?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I have a Martin Logan Stage Center Channel which is quite large. At first, I had it placed on the Floor as it has a built in Stand that is adjustable. However, I did not like the placement to say the least.

I have a BDI Deploy Max Stand that used to house all of my Components. Thanks to it allowing the removal of the Dividers, I pulled it out and placed the Center Channel where all of my Components used to be. 

I then dragged out an old Bell O'ggetti TV Stand and placed it in the Corner behind my Left Front Speaker to house my Components. Thankfully, both racks are quite attractive and most importantly the Center Channel is closer to the Screen.

Once setup, you will not regret having a larger Center Channel. It is considered by many to be the most important Speaker in Home Theater.
You are going to love the Subwoofer. As the current VTF-2 was the prior VTF-3, you really have a Subwoofer comparable to 2000 Dollar Plus non Internet Direct Subwoofers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Can you wall mount your TV and put your center channel on top of your stand. That's what I've done with an inexpensive Ikea Besta piece: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/80102151

The other thing you can do is that if your stand is deep enough to accommodate both your TV and the speaker, just set them both on top. Odds are the top of the speaker will cover the bottom of the TV, so you may need to stack some wood or other material under the TV to raise it up a bit.


----------



## Noble (Aug 25, 2010)

Unfortunately, neither of the two walls that I could set the system up against could have the TV wall mounted. That would actually be good since I could just use the existing stand.

I was looking for ideas at Best Buy last night for a lack of a better place around me. They had a number of enclosed stands to hide the components which my wife loved, but with cloth or metal mesh screens to allow you to put a center channel speaker behind. Has anyone tried that, it would seem to me that would be detrimental to the sound of that speaker, but I don't know for sure.

There are a couple of open frame Bell'O or BDI stands that should work if I get one of the really wide ones.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Typically with fabric, the problem is no the screen in front of the speaker, it's the wooden box around the speaker. If you go this route, you'll want the face of the speaker as close to the front of the shelf as possible, and you'll want to fill the space around the speakers with absorption material such as acoustic foam, cotton batts, or fiberglass.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a paradigm cc390 it's about 40'' long so i wall mounted the TV and found a low rack to set the center on top of works like a dream except now the twins are tall enough to reach the center and pull the grill off, they are facinated with whats behind it.:T


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi,
I have been using the Studiotech HF-3 which can be configured with a recessed standoff to accommodate a center channel speaker. I don't have my center channel setup this way (mine is sitting on top) but I'm pretty sure it will be able to fit your speaker. Or you might consider the larger HF-33.


----------

